# Bianchi Pista questions



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

drilled for a front brake?
Fixed only or do they come with F/F wheels?


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Fork is drilled, comes with SS/fixed hub.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

BianchiJoe said:


> Fork is drilled, comes with SS/fixed hub.


Great!!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

BianchiJoe said:


> Fork is drilled, comes with SS/fixed hub.


Rear? Just in case  :blush2:


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Well take this one off my list. No on ships them :mad2:.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> Well take this one off my list. No on ships them :mad2:.




there are dealers out there that will ship them... like trek and spec and others they are not supposed to, but some will.... you just gotta find 'em




.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> Rear? Just in case  :blush2:


Rear is not drilled. Also to clarify on the hub, it's threaded as a fixed/free flip-flop but you'd have to order the freewheel for the SS side as an add-on.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Fredke said:


> Rear is not drilled. Also to clarify on the hub, it's threaded as a fixed/free flip-flop but you'd have to order the freewheel for the SS side as an add-on.


I figured that


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> there are dealers out there that will ship them... like trek and spec and others they are not supposed to, but some will.... you just gotta find 'em
> .


Any hints or now of? PM if you do.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Fredke said:


> Rear is not drilled. Also to clarify on the hub, it's threaded as a fixed/free flip-flop but you'd have to order the freewheel for the SS side as an add-on.




hmmm, a little schizo there... flip-flop but without the option to add a rear brake (or at least without some work)


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

Pistas are all over craigslist.

Where do you live? Near any major city should find you one with just a little digging.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

FWIW, The Surly Steamroller complete comes with flipflop hub, and is drilled front and rear, although there are no cable stops for the rear. Also comes with bottle cage braze-ons, unlike the Pista. They're nice frames - the angles aren't as steep as the Pista's, which makes it more comfortable, IMO. Any bike shop with a QBP account can get them.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

BianchiJoe said:


> FWIW, The Surly Steamroller complete comes with flipflop hub, and is drilled front and rear, although there are no cable stops for the rear. Also comes with bottle cage braze-ons, unlike the Pista. They're nice frames - the angles aren't as steep as the Pista's, which makes it more comfortable, IMO. Any bike shop with a QBP account can get them.


But I hate Maroon.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> But I hate Maroon.




then just wait until next year


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> then just wait until next year


I need another bike now.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

I recently purchased a Pista. If I had to do it all over I might have opted for a bike drilled for a rear brake, and more appropriate street gearing. Riding fixed was a little freaky at first, but after about a month it's grown on me.. but I switch often between fixed and my roadie setup. I'm nowhere as confident on the Pista as the road bike.

Another problem with the pista are the bars. The drops are too aggressive for the street, with no real hand position on the tops.. and they are too heavy. I chopped some old roadie drop bars and flipped them. Pista is geared at 48x16.. which is probably a great starter setup for the track, but sucks on any incline. I'm now running a 44x16.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> I need another bike now.


Then do some legwork. It just isn't that hard to find a flip-flop hub and a frame drilled for brakes. Pista, Steamroller, SE Lager, IRO Mark V. These things aren't going to Google themselves, y'know.


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 12, 2008)

DIRT BOY said:


> Well take this one off my list. No on ships them :mad2:.


I'm sure fusioncycles.com.au might ship.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

BianchiJoe said:


> Then do some legwork. It just isn't that hard to find a flip-flop hub and a frame drilled for brakes. Pista, Steamroller, SE Lager, IRO Mark V. These things aren't going to Google themselves, y'know.


 I have. IRO not in stock, the SE I was going to get is a 1" threaded. I can't find a pista or older surly. BD is out of the dawes.

I think I found what I will get for now due to budget.










I want steel, 1 1/8 fork and a 27.2 post.


----------



## xKEVINx (Jul 28, 2008)

BianchiJoe said:


> FWIW, The Surly Steamroller complete comes with flipflop hub, and is drilled front and rear, although there are no cable stops for the rear. Also comes with bottle cage braze-ons, unlike the Pista. They're nice frames - the angles aren't as steep as the Pista's, which makes it more comfortable, IMO. Any bike shop with a QBP account can get them.


I was under the impression that the Steamroller is not drilled for a rear brake.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

xKEVINx said:


> I was under the impression that the Steamroller is not drilled for a rear brake.


It's drilled. No cable stops, though.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> I think I found what I will get for now due to budget.



That looks awesome. I've always liked Tommasos.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

BianchiJoe said:


> It's drilled. No cable stops, though.




have they always been drilled? I want to recall that the first ones were not, but that could be wrong


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

DIRT BOY said:


>


Level your saddle.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

lampshade said:


> Level your saddle.


LMAO! That's from their website, not my bike


----------



## Kalukis (Jan 13, 2005)

*Harris will ship a Pista*

At least they did 4 years ago; that's how I got mine. They even put a front brake on it for me. Great fun.

Oh and they also put on a small chain ring (44 maybe) to get the gearing down. 

-Kalukis
(I will not hunker down in my fall-out shelter and wait for the anti-brake flames).


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

I've had a Pista for 4 or 5 years (the gray one). It's a fine bike, but it's a PITA to adapt for a year-round commuter. There are other options out there that are better suited for commuting, meaning that they have room for fenders and are drilled for rear brakes. I've never wanted to ride SS, but selling the Pista with a flip-flop hub and no drilled mounting for a rear brake is plain dopey. At the time I got it there weren't alot of other options. Now I'd get something like a Raleigh One Way or an On One or a Milwaukee or something like that.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Pricepoint also sells IRO stuff so check there as well. But fercryinoutloud, just pick a bike and buy it!


----------

